# deep cycle charging



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Is a 1.5 amp trickle charger to small for charging a deep cycle battery?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is actually a better idea to use a trickle/low amp setting to charge your batteries. It is an overnight process but much better than using a high amp speed charge. So yes, 1.5 amps is perfect for a slow deep cycle charge unless your really in a hurry...


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

> It is actually a better idea to use a trickle/low amp setting to charge your batteries. It is an overnight process but much better than using a high amp speed charge. So yes, 1.5 amps is perfect for a slow deep cycle charge unless your really in a hurry...


Thanks

The reason I asked is because my charger says its not rated for deep cycle. Am I OK?


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm not sold on trickle charge for deep cycle batteries, multistage are better in my experience. The charging time needed at 1.5 amps is extremely long. These are more of maintaining charger. 

The charger says it is not rated for deep cycle batteries, that should be a clue.


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> I'm not sold on trickle charge for deep cycle batteries, multistage are better in my experience. The charging time needed at 1.5 amps is extremely long. These are more of maintaining charger.
> 
> The charger says it is not rated for deep cycle batteries, that should be a clue.


I agree. Especially for AGM batteries. Check out the owners manual on the Odyssey website. They recommend very high amps for charging. In fact, they specifically say not to charge with less than 40 amps for the 2150. Also they say that a 2 amp charger will NOT fully charge their batteries.


----------

